

OpenPGP.js - shocks
http://openpgpjs.org/

======
Piskvorrr
Those who are unaware of history are doomed to repeat it. I don't see even an
_attempt_ at mitigating the security issues inherent to in-browser, JavaScript
cryptography: <http://www.matasano.com/articles/javascript-cryptography/> (for
the TL;DR crowd: there is no such thing as security when it comes to
JavaScript running inside the browser, therefore, the crypto done in JS is not
verifiable and not trustworthy, therefore worse than useless)

In other words, this whole idea is completely insecure by design, and actively
harmful by providing an _illusion_ of security.

